
Are backticks (``) slower than other strings in JavaScript? - praveenscience
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/are-backticks-slower-than-other-strings-in-javascript-ce4abf9b9fa
======
NikkiA
<1% difference is statistical noise

